# Can't Find Video Capture Cards Anywhere!



## Nirvana (Jun 11, 2011)

Hello,

for those of you who are into photography / video editing.

I have a HD Camcorder that has a firewire port. And need to transfer my videos from my camcorder to my laptop, which unfortunately, doesn't have a firewire port, but only USB.

I need what is called an external video capture card usb (a popular brand is EasyCap Video Capture USB 2.0, but any would do). I can't seem to find this sold anywhere. When I ask in stores, they either say they don't have it or don't even know what I'm talking about. I searched in even the big electronic stores, like Sharaf DG in Deira City Center and others as well, but no use.

I found it online on dubai classifieds ad, sold by someone. But that person is not replying to my messages.

Anyone knows where to find this thing sold here? 

Thanks in advance...

_P.S. I can't order it from ebay/amazon for specific reasons, so that's not an option._


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

LOL it so happens I have an Easy Cap! Works great.. If you want I will buy one off eBay and sell to you?!


----------



## Nirvana (Jun 11, 2011)

lol what a coincidence.

Thanks for your offer man.. I accept... 

but first, need to inquire about two points:

1- How many days would it take to ship from eBay to Dubai?
The sooner the better for me.

2- Did your EasyCap come with a video editing software? 

Cheers!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Maybe try the Al Ain centre in Bur Dubai.

Plenty of pc hardware shops there


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> Maybe try the Al Ain centre in Bur Dubai.
> 
> Plenty of pc hardware shops there


Second this. Al Ain Center is the place to get all PC hardware components. Parking and the streets are relatively nonsense down there and if you are new to Dubai, take a taxi.

-md000/Mike


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Nirvana said:


> lol what a coincidence.
> 
> Thanks for your offer man.. I accept...
> 
> ...


Shouldn't take too long since I am pretty sure mine came from China before. You may wan't to check those places mentioned above but I am pretty sure this device is an online item only IIRC. 

It did not come with any editing software, just the drivers... I had it connected to my FME to do online streaming.


----------



## Nirvana (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi guys!

thanks for the advice, but I already checked Al Ain Center.

They don't have it. They don't seem to even know what I'm talking about.

I think it is like what INFAMOUS said: one of those items that can't be easily found offline.

On the other hand, the guy who was offering it for sale online finally replied to my messages and we've set up a date tomorrow. He says his comes with drivers, software and all. Hope it works.

In case his is defected in anyway, then INFAMOUS amigo... I'll have to bother you.. you'll then have to prepare yourself to get it for me off ebay 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Will do! Let me know what happens.


----------



## Nirvana (Jun 11, 2011)

Ok, got the EasyCap from the guy.

It comes with drivers and the Ulead Video Editing and Capturing program.

I, however, noticed two things:

1- It doesn't capture both video and audio. If I have it plugged into the yellow video port of the camcorder, it only captures video, unless you have an extra audio cord to go in the audio port of the camcorder as well. And vice versa. Meaning, if you plug it into the audio port, it only captures audio.

I used to use only the yellow video port for both audio and video when I connect my camcorder to my TV.

2- The captured video quality is...errrr.. not as expected. I thought it should have been better. Does it have to do with me using USB and not Firewire? I thought firewire connections were only for transfer speed and not quality.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Well the Easy Cap is not necessarily about quality.. It also depends on how long your cables are etc. USB vs Firewire is only transfer speed. Yes you need to have audio/video separately..


----------



## verdikt (Jun 16, 2012)

Hello there,
I Googled this post and yes even I desperately need to transfer my super8mm tapes (I have a camcorder also) to my PC.

Do you recommend the EasyCap? If so, where can I purchase it from since you said you got it from a guy?


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

verdikt said:


> Hello there,
> I Googled this post and yes even I desperately need to transfer my super8mm tapes (I have a camcorder also) to my PC.
> 
> Do you recommend the EasyCap? If so, where can I purchase it from since you said you got it from a guy?


What camera do you have ?
What computer do you have ?
What do you want to do with the transferred videos (archiving purposes ?)


----------



## Nirvana (Jun 11, 2011)

verdikt said:


> Hello there,
> I Googled this post and yes even I desperately need to transfer my super8mm tapes (I have a camcorder also) to my PC.
> 
> Do you recommend the EasyCap? If so, where can I purchase it from since you said you got it from a guy?


Hey man,

I know how frustrating it can get. lol. 

What I advice, is to use a firewire cable (if your PC doesn't have a firewire port, try your best to see if you can have access to another PC that has).

The EasyCap did the job "fine" for me. But I wasn't impressed with the results (quality-wise). That said, there could have been other factors that could have affected the quality of the captured video.

For example: The mode set for your camcorder when you shot the videos... The EasyCap settings... or the video editing software used to polish the captured video. So I can't totally lay the blame on the EasyCap since I didn't know what I was doing.

I have got a new Mac which has an 8pin (or so) firewire port, so I will be using it from now on instead of the EasyCap. Also got a GoPro Hero cam of great quality so I also won't be using the tape based camcorder.

Let me know if you still want to go the EasyCap way (it might work great for you if you know what you are doing.. can't judge). I think I still have the contact details of that person. (Or you can just take mine... used only once.. lol).

Regards,
Nirvana


----------



## verdikt (Jun 16, 2012)

Nirvana said:


> Hey man,
> 
> I know how frustrating it can get. lol.
> 
> ...


Hahaha, I don't think I'm that keen on quality. Can you show me a screenshot perhaps if its not too big of a deal?

I have a Sony Video 8 Handycam and someone confirmed that it would do just fine. I mean, we just connect it to the A/V cables yes? I'm a student trying to revive some of my old 8mm tapes; I hope the quality is mediocre. Not expecting a 1080p version 

If it's not too big of a problem, then yeah sure. I was trying to find a secondhand EasyCap anyways  Thanks


----------



## verdikt (Jun 16, 2012)

Nirvana said:


> Hey man,
> 
> I know how frustrating it can get. lol.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the bump, but any idea about the Easycap? Apparently Souq has it for somewhere around 50 bucks, but if you're willing to sell it for any cheaper, then I don't mind buying it


----------



## verdikt (Jun 16, 2012)

Okay sorry for the bump again, but I purchased it via Souq and I think it doesn't work. It recognises the USB as usbtv007 and even after upgrading it with alternative drivers provided on Souq, my computer will still not recognise the device. Did I receive a duplicate version of it on Souq?


----------

